# Help me with trailering



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We are thinking of taking two of our horses on a short-ish trip to a dude ranch. My experience trailering horses thus far consists of: (1) me helping Pony and Moonshine on to the trailer when I moved them and (2) me getting Teddy onto a trailer just for fun, with a little help, and then taking him out again. Moonshine loaded and unloaded no problem (although she peed once she got in, which made me think maybe she was scared) and Pony was lightly sedated, but I think if Moonshine goes in he will go in also. Teddy loaded and unloaded no problem even though it was a high step-up trailer.

We would probably have at least some help on both ends of the trip, and someone else would be doing the driving. Can you all please give me some advice? I don't even know what to ask. I guess, what are the steps to trailering a horse, what should I watch out for, what do I need to know? I'm a rank, rank beginner here, but I have to start somewhere, right? But if this is a terrible idea, please tell me that, too.

If we can, we're going to use the simple two-horse trailer that is low and has a ramp. That one seems like the most straightforward.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Start by finding out if your horses are even permitted at the dude ranch...
Most ranches have their own known string of horses that are safe and accustomed to the terrain, the work and the animals they encounter...
Have your horses been exposed to all those different things and have a attitude of not-a-big-deal to anything thrown their direction?
Also you need to find out what kind of paperwork you need before making any plans of this type...
Once you get those answers...


You need to have 100% dependable loading horses no matter what is going on or what kind of trailer they must load onto...
They are told to get on and they are already loaded attitude...
Some phone call homework to do first, then the nitty-gritty details can be addressed with the animals.

:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Start by finding out if your horses are even permitted at the dude ranch...
> Most ranches have their own known string of horses that are safe and accustomed to the terrain, the work and the animals they encounter...
> Have your horses been exposed to all those different things and have a attitude of not-a-big-deal to anything thrown their direction?
> Also you need to find out what kind of paperwork you need before making any plans of this type...
> Once you get those answers...


No, this place specifically advertises that you can bring your own horse and I've already talked to them about accommodations. They just need a current Coggins test for each horse, which I have.

Moonshine is a great trail horse, completely calm, I don't want to say bombproof, but I've never seen anything bother her, even when all the horses around her were freaking out. Pony is not quite as good, but if Moonshine is there and calm, he should stay calm (when in doubt, he looks to her or to me to tell him whether he should panic or not). Plus I've sat out a ton of his antics so I'm not too worried.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Does this dude ranch just have trails or are you moving cattle?
Do they have cattle, pigs, goats...
Bear, snakes in their trail system you might encounter out riding?
Have your horses been exposed to those things?

Stall accommodations, safe turnout situation for the times you are not riding?
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Does this dude ranch just have trails or are you moving cattle?
> Do they have cattle, pigs, goats...
> Bear, snakes in their trail system you might encounter out riding?
> Have your horses been exposed to those things?
> ...


They actually do a cattle clinic, which I was excited to find out about (I've been looking for one nearby), but not at the times we'll be there. It's trail riding. I guess they must have cattle, though, if they have a clinic for that. My horses shared a pasture with cattle and aren't bothered by them, and they're familiar with goats. There are wild pigs where they are now, so I expect they've seen one before. I doubt there would be bears out there. Snakes -- the place where they use to live had rattlesnakes, and no doubt there are some where they are now, although I've never seen any. Also coyotes. And deer. I don't think there would be anything here where the category would be new to them, but of course it could be a brand new cow that they've never seen before and that could make Pony get all snorty.

They advertised stalls, but my horses aren't used to stalls so I asked about that and they said they also had paddocks with loafing sheds. I have to bring my own hay and feed.

For sure bringing them to a new place would have some challenges, but Moonshine is super low key and I think Pony can handle it. Really it's the trailering itself that I'm worried about.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

WHAT is a 'dude ranch'?? I've heard the term but to me, 'dude' means mate/person - do they breed people there??


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

loosie said:


> WHAT is a 'dude ranch'?? I've heard the term but to me, 'dude' means mate/person - do they breed people there??


:lol: As a fellow Aussie that was my first thought the first time I encountered the term!

From what I gather a dude ranch is like those trail riding places here, where any mook with money can hire a horse and be taken for a ride with a guide. Except some of the ranches have them actually move cattle (the horse does the work, basically). It's essentially a place where city people can have a ranch experience.

I wasn't aware that some allowed people to bring their own horses!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

https://wilsonranchesretreat.com/horseback-riding 
I know nothing about this place, just a brochure on what this place offers for vacationing city slickers...
There were many to choose from, this was 1/2 way down the page...
_*Just adding*...room rates are like any other hotel/motel and include breakfast._
_The cost of the riding you want to do is per person per ride additional charges..._


Basically, it is riding on open plain or field with cattle present that the horse you are riding is going to work to move, hopefully without you falling off in the process.
Some places have nice shaded trails to go on guided rides and see the sights...
Horses are provided by the ranch...

Much depends upon your level of riding expertise to what you would be permitted to do and are going to be able to do...think never sat a horse and all day riding = very sore and done riding!!
Many places also offer other activities depending upon season of year.
Swimming, indoor pool or outside, skiing in winter, ice-skating, mountain foot hiking, archery, arts & crafts, sing-alongs, campfires, excellent food fed to you...
A "outdoor" vacation...

To me, what the OP is doing is taking her horses with her when she "camps"...no idea of level of creature comforts this place offers.
She can then go ride the land and take the risks associated with her horses as she wants.
She is responsible for all needs met to her horses...
The only part of this the place offers is probably housekeeping of beds straightened and meals provided...
That is what I am thinking...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I think a dude ranch was originally a working ranch that allowed guests to participate in ranch activities. There are still some like that -- I found one in Montana, I think, where you would help them on their twice yearly cattle drives from summer to winter pastures. It was one solid week on horseback. Nowadays, I think anyone with more than 50 acres, a couple of cattle, some riding horses, and a place to sleep will call themselves a dude ranch. Usually you have one or two short trail rides (at the walk) per day, then spend the rest of your time at the pool or feeding cattle and chickens.

I'm calling this place I'm looking at a dude ranch, but it really isn't. This is the place:
Horseback Riding Vacations & Nature Vacations

I was looking for a place where husband and daughter could camp while I stay in a building with running water and no scorpions, where we could bring the horses and ride them but not have to do things like stake them at night or set up electric perimeter fencing or other high-level things that people with lots of horse camping experience do. Daughter really wants to take her horse somewhere new and ride her, and Moonshine is a great trail horse who is perfect for that sort of thing.

This place also offers twice-yearly penning and sorting clinics, where you can bring your own hors or use one of theirs. I really want to do one of those -- Pony has always enjoyed bossing the cattle in "his" pasture, so I thought he might like to try doing it as a job.

ETA: I have no idea what the relationship between dude in dude ranch and the "duuuuuuuuuude" of surfer dudes is.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like fun! The ONE thing that is a huge safety issue is the golden rule (to me) Never have the horse tied while the loading door is still open and the butt bar is still down. You don't want a horse to try to back out because it looks and feels wide open behind him, realize he is tied, and panic in the trailer. That means you do things in a certain order, load the horse, fasten the butt bar, shut the door, then go to the manger window and clip the trailer tie to the halter while removing the lead rope. This may be slightly different depending on the way the trailer is made, ie straight load vs slant load-2 horse, 3 horse, etc. Reverse the order when it's time to unload. At the manger window, unclip the trailer tie, attach the lead rope, open the door, drop the butt bar and ask the horse to back out. 
I had a near train wreck with Sonny once when I did things out of order. Thank goodness he didnt go into a full blown panic and I was able to get him to step forward. I had him hard tied with a rope instead of a trailer tie which made it a lot worse. Now I use quick release trailer ties for safety, they will unclip if enough pressure happens to them. 
Don't think that the butt bar up with the door still open is good enough,,,,I've heard horror stories of horses managing to get one or both hind legs under the bar and get stuck under it and panic, having the door closed as soon as the butt bar goes up is safer by far. I know second hand of a horse that had to be put down under those circumstances. 

Is the trailer that you plan to use available for you to practice with ? How long do you have untill the trip? Other than basic safety issues as above, it would be helpful if we knew what, if any, specific behaviors your horses exhibit that would make loading a challenge. If having a trailer to practice with isnt an option, you could use barrels to create a tight space to send them into and back them out,,or if you have a pedestal or bridge, it can be used to practice stepping up.

Will you be crossing state lines ? If so, you probably need a health certificate from your vet in addition to a Coggins report. You will need to check with any state that you will be crossing into if that's the case. Florida, for example , not only requires a health certificate and a Coggins, but the State Trooper will come after you if you fail to stop at the Ag check point where they look at your papers and horses. 

Take, or check to see if you can get when there, some molasses or apple juice in case either of the horses won't drink the water at the ranch, some just won't drink the different tasting water but adding something yummy can help.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Back to trailering. 

Horses do very well being trailered. I wouldn't put too much concern on your mare urinating when she was loaded. Really. They'll both be okay. 

I generally tie my horses when they are in. If it's a straight load trailer, I may not, and only have the butt chain done. But I do get hold of the lead before the back is opened, with green horses, so I can give feedback and encouragement as needed.

When pulling, I take off more slowly than when I don't have a trailer, and stop more slowly if possible. I take turns easily. Once a water bottle rode 6 miles on the tongue of my bumper pull without falling off. lol

But you mention someone else will be driving.

I wouldn't sedate either horse, I would let them adapt to this with their wits about them.

Mostly, have fun. It's great to see new country, and best to see it from the back of a horse!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Sedation is typically not advised. 

Make sure you have ID on your horse (a mane tie or halter clip on ID), and that they are wearing a breakaway halter and/or tie rope. I have leather shipping halters for my horses (leather breaks, synthetic doesn't), and use trailer ties with quick-release snaps. Carry a good equine first aid kit and tire repair equipment. And water. A small hay net is nice -- opinions are divided about those. If your horses are shod in front don't use one of those poly rope nets, it is too easy for them to get a hoof stuck in them.

It is a really good idea to take a short ride (hopefully on private roads) INSIDE your trailer with someone else driving; you'll experience what it is like back there for the horses. I drive like I am balancing a full wine glass back there. Do everything SLOWLY.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

mslady254 said:


> Sounds like fun! The ONE thing that is a huge safety issue is the golden rule (to me) Never have the horse tied while the loading door is still open and the butt bar is still down. You don't want a horse to try to back out because it looks and feels wide open behind him, realize he is tied, and panic in the trailer.


For safety sake, I'd say the complete opposite! See other recent trailering thread for details. 

I'd of course first ensure the horse was confident & well trained enough not to panic before I'd tie firm or shut them in.

Then unless it was safe to leave them loose, I'd absolutely tie the horse before shutting them in. Last thing you want is a loose horse turning around or otherwise trying to escape. Especially if you have 'butt bars, they can get under - seen some horrible situations there!

And don't have the front 'escape' door open either. Unless it's big enough for the horse to go *safely* thru & you're happy for him to go thru as part of training.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you driving? 

The best thing to do, if you are, is go to a large parking lot and practice. 

If this is just about the horses, don’t worry. They will be fine. 

Walk in, eyes forward, just like walking into the barn. Don’t look back at the horse. If the lead gets snug(horse stops) say what ever you say to get them to go. If that doesn’t work, (still do NOT look at the horse!) back out, back the horse up firmly. Do not say, easyhoneysmoochybabyitsok....back up about 5 steps, then go forward again, with purpose, into the trailer. Your lead should be about 3 feet to the horse, not held close to the halter. 

Tie the horse, ask them to step up, and over, if needed, close the gate. Repeat with the others. Be sure they have hay in hay net or bag.

The #1 thing is...Do Not be in a rush. If you have to arrive 2 hours early because you started 3 hours early and they jumped right in, that’s OK!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@mslady254 thank you, that is so helpful. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a trailer tie.

No, we're not crossing state lines, which apparently is good because I had no idea that I might need anything else besides the Coggins.

While I've had them, each of these horses has been loaded once. Moonshine hestiated for a couple of seconds then walked straight on. Pony was lightly sedated and walked straight on. However, now that I think about it, we do have sort of a horror story. The truck they were using to haul him couldn't make it up the driveway and ended up sliding back and hitting a tree, which prevented the back door from opening and letting him out. He was stuck in there for an hour before they could find someone to tow them out. And it was hot. However, we kept giving him more hay, and being a pony he was more or less OK as long as he had something to eat in front of him. It doesn't sound that bad now, and probably it wasn't too bad for him, but I was about to cry, because it took a long time to even find someone who could come and tow them out.

I have trailers that are just sitting around where we board, but I've been told that it could be dangerous to load horses into a trailer that isn't hitched up to a truck, and I don't have a truck or access to one.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

And thank you everyone else. This is all super advice.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

ACinATX said:


> I have trailers that are just sitting around where we board, but I've been told that it could be dangerous to load horses into a trailer that isn't hitched up to a truck, and I don't have a truck or access to one.


I'm really, really glad you know to not do that.

I hope you get someone good to haul your horses for you and you all have a great time.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

@loosie, I was describing what I believe to be the safest option for my 2 horse straight load, and I also said "This may be slightly different depending on the way the trailer is made, ie straight load vs slant load-2 horse, 3 horse, etc.", because I did it differently when loading into a 3 horse slant, in which case I did tie him first , step away and shut the arm/divider. THere was no butt bar in that trailer. My main point, which I see I didnt make clear, was for the OP to think thru the steps to be as safe as possible. In my trailer, there's no way he can turn around to try to come out when loose before I go to the manger window and tie him. In some trailers, such as mine, there's no way TO tie them before shutting the door or putting up the butt bar unless you have a second person at the manger window to help you. He would probably back right out before I could get to the manger window to tie him, maybe not, but probably, as there'd be nothing to stop him. Absolutely have heard horror stories of horses trying to go under a butt bar, which is why I shut the door immediately after putting up the butt bar. 
OP, what is the setup of the trailer? 2 horse straight load, 3 horse slant... ?? Our helpful instructions don't apply accross the board, it depends on the trailer.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

While it's not safe to load into a trailer that isn't hooked up, it can be made to be safe if you put concrete or wooden blocks under the rear of the trailer, on each corner and in the middle, and also under the front of the trailer on each side of the trailer. If done properly, the trailer won't move and can't pop up in the air on the front when the horse loads,,,,which is the problem if it's not hooked up or blocked. It needs to be on level ground.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> I have trailers that are just sitting around where we board, but I've been told that it could be dangerous to load horses into a trailer that isn't hitched up to a truck, and I don't have a truck or access to one.


Yeah can well be dangerous. Depends on their weight - I've known of trailers light enough(hire ones that I would not use) to tip up with the weight of a PERSON standing in the emergency door! I'd make certain the trailer was nice & heavy, not inclined to tip with a horse in it, and make sure it's wheels were well chocked before loading a horse without the trailer hitched.

But if you have a car with a towball, you don't need a truck for the job - you might not tow with a car, but just to secure it for training is fine.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So if it were me -- and I've only been trailering for about 3 years now myself -- I'd take them to a few places before this dude ranch thing. Short trips. Get used to it yourself, and get them well accustomed to a moving trailer. Figure out the kinks before you go book an entire vacation off-property. I learned a lot through trial and error. But I'm glad most of that trial and error was just short hauling to a lesson. Our Arab was initially good with trailering, then decided he wasn't going to do it anymore (possibly as a result of sliding under a butt bar once in a borrowed trailer configured for a bigger horse). It took a while to get him over that, but now he's good with it again. 

I think what you're planning sounds like great fun, but I'd trailer the horses to a nearby destination a couple of times first, just as practice runs if you can.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you @mslady254 and @loosie for this great discussion. The trailer I want to use is a straight load two-horse trailer. I'm not sure what it looks like inside, though.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> I think what you're planning sounds like great fun, but I'd trailer the horses to a nearby destination a couple of times first, just as practice runs if you can.


I actually couldn't sleep last night because I kept having dreams where my horses got injured horrifically in the trailer, so I am thinking I might postpone this trip a little until I can make at least one trial run with them. The problem is, having neither truck nor trailer, it's hard to get to the trial run. But I'm thinking next time our barn goes to a show I will ask if I can tag along.

Having said that, I am still eagerly reading everyone's advice.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

mslady254 said:


> @loosie, I was describing what I believe to be the safest option for my 2 horse straight load, ... In my trailer, there's no way he can turn around to try to come out when loose before I go to the manger window and tie him. In some trailers, such as mine, there's no way TO tie them before shutting the door


Yep, and I was saying that IME it is far safer to tie first, rather than having them back out or rear up & turn around(I've seen a horse do this... albeit with difficulty, in a single horse float, because it was terrified to back out! So yes, in a regular sized float, horses _can_ turn around - unless perhaps there are stalls which are very narrow & high - but they can certainly back out at speed anyway, if they're panicked... or just determined. 

Yeah, most people have straight loads here, and we tend to have tailgate ramps rather than barn doors, which is my main experience. I'd definitely tie first in that situation. I'm surprised you have a trailer without a door at the front, so you can't lead the horse on & you go out the front. I like to train horses to enter this way anyway, but especially if you CAN'T lead them on, I'd use a long rope, through a tie ring at the front, and when you drive the horse onto the float, bring up the slack in the rope.

As well as saying my own view re safety was opposite to yours on this, my point which may not have got thru was essentially that a horse likely to panic in a trailer shouldn't be 'trapped' - by rope or door - at all, but it should first be taught that standing calmly in the trailer is nothing to worry about, whether tied or not. Regardless how you do it, I think there are always great dangers if you've got a panicked horse in a trailer.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@mslady254 ..... I haul the same way, I have a slant load and load my horses and close the dividers get them all settled and then tie the heads. And reverse it, when I get to where I'm going, I haul long distances sometimes so when they get to where we are going I always feel they are ready to get out, though they probably aren't. Don't want them to start backing and then have a panic, not that mine have ever have, they know to stand when asked. Mine are VERY quiet horses so I might not do that with a horse I don't know. Actually I usually won't haul a horse I don't know.... to many ifs. Tried it once only to find the horse wouldn't back out so it was a pain to get them out, woulda been nice to know before I put the horse in my trailer. Mine are hauled a lot so I wouldn't be the best person to ask about the first time hauling. 

I did get a yearling and took it on one of my long hauls with my other two thinking it would help..... two hours into the 8+ ride I did a check... he was covered with sweat... another hour he was munching hay when I got there he was just like the other two... waiting for the next thing.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Since you're not the one driving, I don't think a little sedation will hurt you.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> I actually couldn't sleep last night because I kept having dreams where my horses got injured horrifically in the trailer, so I am thinking I might postpone this trip a little until I can make at least one trial run with them. The problem is, having neither truck nor trailer, it's hard to get to the trial run. But I'm thinking next time our barn goes to a show I will ask if I can tag along.
> 
> Having said that, I am still eagerly reading everyone's advice.


I'm new to hauling myself. Figured out real quick the best way to cure my horses of being barn-soured is to give them no barn to run back to. So we haul them somewhere to ride.

Hubs got tired of doing the grunt work (hooking on to the trailer, driving, etc. He's meh about trail riding, would rather go along to be the camp cook), so I decided to learn to do it myself rather than badger him into it and have to rely on him.

I compulsively check my mirrors - I don't have nightmares about it, but I've heard of horses falling through the trailer floor and being dragged to death. It's gut churning to hear about. My trailer has a very nice, very solid floor, so does our stock trailer - it's crazy unlikely the floor will magically give away, but I still worry.

The FIRST TIME I hauled alone was a trip that was an hour and a half one way. At the time, my slant was new to me, I'd literally had it for 24 hours before leaving out. I had a 3/4 ton Ford with a flatbed. On the trip home, it starts squawking at me and the letters huge and almost NEON they were so bright in the dash popped up: TRAILER BRAKE DISCONNECTED.

I HAD A HEART ATTACK... Looked in the mirrors and was scared to death - I was afraid I'd somehow lost the entire trailer on the highway. NOPE. Trailer brake wiring decided to have a short in it, so I had NO TRAILER BRAKES going home. Thank goodness I always pay attention when Hubs is hauling horses or cows or anything else behind us... just let it slow down on it's own, well ahead of time, pump the brakes gently to shut 'er down. BUT THAT ALARM THOUGH. It scared the bejesus out of me. We have a Dodge 1 ton diesel now, and it has no trailer brakes at all - but my trailer doesn't push it like it would that Ford. Still... sheesh. It's... an adventure every time we leave the house.

My trail riding barrel racing friend, T (tired of typing all that out so I'll use the first initial of her first name) was going to a race by Weatherford Tx, driving rain, she's 6 miles from the arena and feels all hell break loose in the trailer. There's no shoulder, no where to pull over safely. Scoots into the arena parking lot, bails out, her horse is still nutting out... she flings the door open - the saddle pad rack that hangs from the ceiling on the 'butt' side of her slant had given way from the ceiling, had swung around, and poked poor Peso in the face - he almost lost an eye over it!

The saddle pad rack did not get replaced. She does something different now. She doesn't want to risk it coming loose again and causing a real catastrophic injury.

I guess... the only thing I can really say is - 'stuff happens' when horses and trailers are involved. I compulsively worry, but I've had to weigh the risk of injury with the reward of enjoying time away from home with my horses.

To me, it's worth the risk.

(But I still compulsively check the mirrors)

So. Here's to hoping your trip is fun. It honestly sounds like it would be, and kudos to you for wanting to adventure forth and try something new with your ponies! To me, THIS is what owning a horse is all about - the adventure and the bonding/relationship with your horse that develops when you go places together.

ENJOY!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I say don't let fear limit you! 

Same as @AtokaGhosthorse my perfect endurance pony is a raging nightMare if I try to ride her at home. The last 2 times I tried to ride her at home she's either bolted down the road (losing a shoe in the process) or bucked me off after a tree branch hit my helmet (something that happens at least 1500 times on a 25 mile ride away from her which doesn't even result in an eye blink). 

We have 2 trailers, a stock bumper pull and a 4 horse gooseneck with a weekender. I have driven the 4 horse but I usually leave that up to DH but I regularly take Stitch out in the stock trailer. I even drove her all by myself 6+ hours to go to a ride in Wisconsin last year. All of my horses now load into the trailer without a thought so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Jake took a little convincing when he first started going places but he's happy as a clam now. I personally am not a huge fan of straight loads and have seen people have the most trouble with loading into them. My horses all love the slant load (even though the rear tack makes the entry small) and don't mind the stock trailer. 

My only advice.... Make sure they go slow unloading. Mine like to barrel out and have tripped/squished me in the process before. We have lots of lessons on unloading manners. Oh and don't worry about them peeing, definitely not a stress response. My mare poops as soon as she's on a trailer (in my opinion just to make me mad...) so it's a totally normal response. 

GO! HAVE FUN! It'll be an amazing experience!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hahah. Yep. Trailering a horse is a good way to help a horse colic btw! They ALL pee or poop in the trailer. Mine, immediately. Thanks guys... I washed it out last weekend... and yer poopin' it up!

I'd plan on getting a manure rake - very helpful for shoveling poo out of the trailer.


AC - do yours back out of the trailer or no? I've been dragged out and smooshed and flattened/knocked out and onto the ground by a nervous horse going out headfirst. Manners are important with trailering. But... I feel like PEOPLE need to have manners too! All of mine back out now, except our new mare and we're working on her. I've noticed if I give Trigger a moment to stop, right at the edge of the trailer, let him look over his shoulder at the edge, tell him: okay, y'ready?, let him have a second to comport himself, then ease him into taking that first step off the trailer, backwards, he's so much more calm about the entire thing. I'm consistent with it, I do it each and every time. It seems like good manners for the humans to do so, and each of our horses seems to appreciate that very brief, small moment to process that their next step will be That Step Off The Trailer.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ACK that should say Help a horse WITH colic! Sorry!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@AtokaGhosthorse LOL I figured that's what you meant. Thanks for the tip about backing out. I like the idea of pausing. I remember watching Moonshine back out, she was so very tentative and slow, and the ramp had a very gentle incline, but I would definitely let her take as much time as she needed. She's a trooper, though.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> ACK that should say Help a horse WITH colic! Sorry!


LOL, yeah, I had to read your original sentence twice and was thinking "but why would you WANT a horse to colic?" 

I also refuse to count on someone else to do all my hauling. Hubby is busy with other things anyway. I was really, really nervous at first, but I hauled up those big girl panties, and learned to do it myself. I gotta say, I'm fairly proud of it too. I figured I'd also teach my daughter that she doesn't have to count on a man to do these things for her while I'm at it. 

Glad to say we never had anything serious go wrong. I did once clip a fence post with the wheel wells (they stick out). It got bent a little. Since the trailer was a rental, I felt awful when I had to tell the owner. She brushed it off and said don't bother fixing it, it's just cosmetic. I insisted on bringing it in to my welder who made it good as new. No biggie. The horse wasn't even in it when it happened, but even if he had been, I was going super-slow and stopped as soon as I felt it catch. 

But I'm the one on the highway with the ten cars behind me because I drive so slow when I'm hauling. Too bad! My babies are in there!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@Acadianartist Yes, one day that might be me driving 50mph down the highway, but I've got a long way to go to get there. I recently gave away my old Honda Civic and got a new one, and I still hate how big this car is. Yes, a Civic. I can't imagine myself driving something big enough to haul horses.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> AC - do yours back out of the trailer or no? I've been dragged out and smooshed and flattened/knocked out and onto the ground by a nervous horse going out headfirst. Manners are important with trailering. But... I feel like PEOPLE need to have manners too! All of mine back out now, except our new mare and we're working on her. I've noticed if I give Trigger a moment to stop, right at the edge of the trailer, let him look over his shoulder at the edge, tell him: okay, y'ready?, let him have a second to comport himself, then ease him into taking that first step off the trailer, backwards, he's so much more calm about the entire thing. I'm consistent with it, I do it each and every time. It seems like good manners for the humans to do so, and each of our horses seems to appreciate that very brief, small moment to process that their next step will be That Step Off The Trailer.


I teach my horses the command WAIT, just like I do my dogs. WAIT means do not go any farther until I say okay. I use it all the time -- leading out of stalls, through gates, out of trailers. Mine's a slant load, and I walk my horses out head first -- but they WAIT until I am ready for them to step out. If they don't wait they go right back in! Last thing I want is a half ton of horse coming over the top of me. That training is secured long before trailer time.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Avna said:


> I teach my horses the command WAIT, just like I do my dogs. WAIT means do not go any farther until I say okay. I use it all the time -- leading out of stalls, through gates, out of trailers. Mine's a slant load, and I walk my horses out head first -- but they WAIT until I am ready for them to step out. If they don't wait they go right back in! Last thing I want is a half ton of horse coming over the top of me. That training is secured long before trailer time.


Heh. I back mine out of the slant because all but Trigs and Supes are big enough they have trouble turning around and get a bit antsy about the snug fit getting snugger for a sec. 

It was Sally who launched me clean out of the trailer and shot me into the dirt at the vet clinic by coming out headfirst and in a hurry. I had a bruise the exact shape of my knife in my pocket where I landed on my hip. You could have read the brand on my skin. LOL. In her defense, that was her first time away from Outback. It was her check up and deworming day and she was SPUN OUT emotionally.

Since then, unless it's someone very well mannered, like Superman, or a lightweight like Trigger, I don't take chances. I just make em back out, but do stop them at That Last Step and let them get their bearings, then step back and off the trailer. They seem to appreciate the good manners.

We're working on AJ backing out - she likes to rush out headfirst and she IS too big to not get jammed up when she turns around. I want her backing out for that arthritic front knee, so she's not coming off that first step with all her weight on her lead knee - which is the 'bad' one.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Avna said:


> I teach my horses the command WAIT, just like I do my dogs. WAIT means do not go any farther until I say okay. ... Last thing I want is a half ton of horse coming over the top of me. That training is secured long before trailer time.


Absolutely! Wherever you are, not just in a trailer. You got me thinking, it's one of the big things I teach - dogs and horses - but not something I've really thought about when telling people how/what I do.

With a horse I am just teaching to go in the trailer or do something else that may make them nervous, I might start just walking TO the trailer or just onto the ramp before asking them to wait & then back off. Get them comfortable doing that before asking for a little more/longer.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

loosie said:


> Absolutely! Wherever you are, not just in a trailer. You got me thinking, it's one of the big things I teach - dogs and horses - but not something I've really thought about when telling people how/what I do.
> 
> With a horse I am just teaching to go in the trailer or do something else that may make them nervous, I might start just walking TO the trailer or just onto the ramp before asking them to wait & then back off. Get them comfortable doing that before asking for a little more/longer.


Yeah, I've been doing it so long it is automatic, I never think about it. The other word I use a lot with dogs is OFF -- means move away from me. Useful when they are begging at the table or standing on your newspaper. The equivalent I think for horses is OVER, used with a tap on the part to move away.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The biggest thing to remember about trailering is to make sure you give both the truck and trailer a good look-over to make sure everything is in good condition. Boards, mats, hitch, tires, brakes, door latches, etc. Make sure things are secure/buttoned up before pulling out. Drive like you have live animals in a box behind you! ;-) Slow and steady braking and accelerations. Easy turns. 

Now for a scary story: We had an old gelding who was a great traveler. He'd get into a parked trailer if the door was open, and he'd scream like crazy if the trailer was moved and he wasn't in it. We'd open the door, throw his lead over his shoulders and he'd load himself. We never tied him. 

My sister was hauling him to Colorado from Arizona in a 2 horse bumper pull. As usual he had loaded himself and his lead was tossed over his back. She didn't bother with the butt bar, either. She was going 55 mph on a highway when the trailer door opened. Secret backed out. And rolled and tumbled along the road for a ways. Thankfully, the semi behind my sister was back far enough that he was able to stop and he caught Secret before my sister could even pull over.

Secret was all over abrasions, but thankfully nothing serious. Surprisingly, he loaded right up when my sister lead him to the trailer. She did put the bar up after that, and made sure the door was securely locked.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Can you all please give me some advice? I don't even know what to ask. I guess, what are the steps to trailering a horse, what should I watch out for, what do I need to know? I'm a rank, rank beginner here, but I have to start somewhere, right? But if this is a terrible idea, please tell me that, too.
> 
> If we can, we're going to use the simple two-horse trailer that is low and has a ramp. That one seems like the most straightforward.



Do you own your own trailer or will you be borrowing one? If you can, it is best to be able to practice a few times, to ensure your horse is comfortable loading and unloading. It is the WORST thing when you get to your destination but then are unable to get your horse loaded to go home. 



Personally, I do not like ramps on trailers. They seem to be scarier for horses than a step-up and I've seen bad injuries from horses slipping on them. But that's just my preference. 



A two-horse is okay but you'll really need to make sure your horse is comfortable with backing off because there is no other choice with that type of trailer. Another situation you do NOT want to get yourself into is to have your horse loaded and then unable to get them unloaded because they either don't know how to back off and/or are scared to back off. 



For safety reasons, never tie the horse in the trailer until the back door is securly closed. (tie them after the door is shut) On that same token, never open the back door until the horse is untied. I have seen wrecks where a person did not do that, the horse tried to quickly back off, got a leg off the back while still tied up. Not pretty. 



The most important thing you can do to prepare your horses is to make sure they have good ground manners. This is something you do not need a trailer to work on. They should lead willingly no matter where you go, and you should be able to "send" their body wherever you want. Most people who have "Trailer loading problems" just actually have a ground manners and/or leading problem of some kind. If your horse truly will go wherever you will point them, then trailer loading and unloading is a piece of cake.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Avna said:


> Yeah, I've been doing it so long it is automatic, I never think about it. The other word I use a lot with dogs is OFF -- means move away from me. Useful when they are begging at the table or standing on your newspaper. The equivalent I think for horses is OVER, used with a tap on the part to move away.


'off' to the dogs is specifically if I want them off the bed, couch... or newspaper or me. 'Over' to the horses means shift a bit to the side - in whichever way I gesture. 

More specific than 'out the way' or 'look out!' I use for both dogs & horses, which means a more general MOVE! you're in my way! - I teach 'look out' as an urgent command - I walk & the dog or horse gets in the way of me or someone - "Look OUT!" & they get kicked/walked into. (Obviously gentle kick that doesn't actually harm) Teaches them that you're not going to move around them, they need to be responsible for staying out of your way.

Another thing I rarely think about is to lead a dog or horse rather... erratically when teaching them. Teaches them to keep an eye on me & heed my bodylanguage, or all of a sudden, you might end up on a tight lead as Mum's stopped suddenly or walking the other way, or she might just back into you...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

beau159 said:


> For safety reasons, never tie the horse in the trailer until the back door is securly closed. (tie them after the door is shut) On that same token, never open the back door until the horse is untied. I have seen wrecks where a person did not do that, the horse tried to quickly back off, got a leg off the back while still tied up. Not pretty.


You're the second person to say this. As you may have read, I feel the opposite, and can tell you of some wrecks because of it too. Just because I'm curious, I'm going to start a thread on that, see what the general consensus is...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

loosie said:


> I'd absolutely tie the horse before shutting them in. Last thing you want is a loose horse turning around or otherwise trying to escape.



If you have properly taken the correct training steps with your horse, this should not happen. Your horse should stand and wait on you for the next command.



Again, we will agree to disagree but I do not find it safe to tie your horse before you close the back door for reasons stated above.


----------



## rmissildine (Feb 1, 2019)

AC,
Change pretty well said what I was thinking. Since you mentioned having to borrow a trailer from the barn, go over it with a fine toothed comb. If it has the wooden floor, look up under it and check the bottom of the floor boards for discoloration, which may indicate rot, which a 1000# horse could fall through. Same thing if it's a metal floor, check for rust areas, again indicating rot of the metal. 

Yeah, it's kinda hard to pull a 3 or 4 thousand pound trailer with a Honda, let alone loaded with a couple thousand pounds of horses.
I looked at the website for the ranch ya'll want to visit, looks fantastic. I say go, have fun, and enjoy the family time


Good luck with everything,
Roger


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Your trip sounds like a lot of fun. Go for it.


My one trailer tip is that when you first load your horses, give yourself two or three hours. Seriously. If you don't need it, no loss, but if you take the time the first time it will take less time for the rest of the horse's life.


You'll be using a two-horse straight load, which is what I prefer, and it means you will want the horse to step up and back out. The mistake people tend to make is to think the goal is to get the horse in the trailer and get the door shut. Wrong. The goal is to get the horse to be relaxed and comfortable and bored in the trailer, and with getting in and out. So you get the horse up to the trailer, let him sniff, back away. Come up again and let him put a foot in and back away. Then two feet, then three, then four, backing away each time. That way the horse has lots of practice backing out before he has to do it all at once. You know you're ready when you can load the horse and he is willing to stand there and give you a look that says, "can't I please just stand here and not have to unload again?"


Then you can do your ties, or not ties, and butt bars and doors in whatever order you want because your horse is asleep in the trailer and he just doesn't care. And when you're ready to go the next time, he'll load right up for you.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

So. Thank you so much to everyone who gave me advice here. A follow up.

We just trailered them for the first time today (just a short 20-minute drive as we were moving them from their old place to their new place) and they all overall did very well. Teddy did rear up when asked to load (he was going to be the first one we loaded) but that also might be because the guy who was driving was still banging on things to get the trailer completely hooked up. So we loaded Moonshine first -- my daughter just walked her right on with no hesitation. Then Teddy, who now that Moonshine was on went on just fine. Then Pony. He was the wildcard, the one who had been sedated the only other time I knew he was trailered, when we brought him to our barn a year ago. We were prepared for anything. But he just walked right on! I was so happy with him! And it was a big step-up trailer too, and he's a pony. They did fine on the drive and, aside for Pony stumbling a little on the way out, they all unloaded with no problem. Once they all got out, Teddy was a little "up." Pony was excited to be in a new place -- I mean, he actually really seemed to be enjoying it! Moonshine of course treats everything with her "BTDT" shrug.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't believe you Aussies never seen the movie "City Slickers". That is an extreme version of a dude ranch.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^I saw City Slickers... in a past life, can't remember much of it, couldn't remember what they called the place...


----------

